# cypripedium subtropicum



## Hakone (Jan 19, 2012)

enjoy

http://www.cypripedium.at/


----------



## Dido (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the Link. 
Interesting, so Raschun has one

But I think the offical name for this one is Cypripedium Singchii


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow! That's hideous! LOL!


----------



## Hakone (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Dido,

The race for seedling is completed .:clap:


----------



## Dido (Jan 20, 2012)

Hakone 

what you want to tell me with that. 

Had anyone success do you know how, we have some seed left. 
Could help us to get them growth. 

Please PM


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 20, 2012)

A friend in the USA has deflasked seedlings of C. subtropicum from seed I provided him about a year and a half back.. Only just found out how well he did.

Brett


----------



## Dido (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats great to heare. 

Heard the same in germany, that the one in US was succesfull. 

We hope that we will more close to that point.


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 20, 2012)

Good!! Hopefully they will be available in my lifetime!!!


----------



## Berthold (Jan 20, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Good!! Hopefully they will be available in my lifetime!!!



You can expect 5 to 6 years from sowing to flowering under normal standard conditions


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 21, 2012)

What will be more interesting to see than germination, as this seems to be not a big problem, is the growing out of seedlings. Will this species prove easy to grow ex flask, or akin Cyp. irapeanum and Selenipedium?

Brett


----------



## Hakone (Feb 6, 2012)

another photo with koordination

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...0732233542&page=1&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0


----------



## Hakone (Feb 7, 2012)

another Picture 


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:0&biw=1092&bih=828


----------

